

Ask HN: Please help me test. - p01nd3xt3r

I am participating in the HN November launch pad and launching LocalStrange.com<p>I need help testing the video chat.  You will need 2 people.  Go to www.LocalStrange.com and enter a nick name then click the "&#62;" button.<p>Zoom out to see more people.  You are the red marker and other people are green markers.  Click the green marker to start a chat (Note: its stupid right now so please on click once).  If it does not work for you please post OS / Browser &#38; Ver<p>--thx
======
Mithrandir
Fedora 13 / GNU IceCat 3.6.10 Works fine.

Couldn't scroll out because I don't have a mouse right now. :(

~~~
p01nd3xt3r
Dude, thank you so much. That is one I definitely could not have tested on my
own.

------
p01nd3xt3r
Chrome / OSX / Latest Version - Works

